# Easter 2017 - be warned: explicit images



## atomicsmoke

Like always Easter at our house is...all about lamb. For most in my family this is the only time of the year when they eat lamb.

Starts with a 20lb lamb. Most are 25-30-35lbs Not easy to find smaller ones (and they are expensive).













20170414_215845.jpg



__ atomicsmoke
__ Apr 14, 2017






While I am butchering it missus and the kids were busy with these













20170414_215310.jpg



__ atomicsmoke
__ Apr 14, 2017






Ribs and shoulder in a marinade (no salt) overnight













20170414_222723.jpg



__ atomicsmoke
__ Apr 14, 2017






Can't forget the nose-2-tail theme













20170414_223525.jpg



__ atomicsmoke
__ Apr 14, 2017


















20170414_223512.jpg



__ atomicsmoke
__ Apr 14, 2017






No, not headcheese, just soup (but it got me thinking)













20170414_223919.jpg



__ atomicsmoke
__ Apr 14, 2017






Tomorrow's lunch













20170414_230042.jpg



__ atomicsmoke
__ Apr 14, 2017






Stay tuned....more stomach turning images tomorrow,


----------



## gr0uch0

No wonder your kiddos were off in another room decorating eggs:  if this is Easter around your palace, atomic, I wonder what Halloween looks like!!   
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Looks good so far--I'm in for the rest!


----------



## link

​That is pretty cool. I would love to try that. I cannot wait to see the results on this one.


----------



## daveomak

Lookin' good...


----------



## SmokinAl

I love lamb, so this should be good!

Al


----------



## crazymoon

gr0uch0 said:


> No wonder your kiddos were off in another room decorating eggs:  if this is Easter around your palace, atomic, I wonder what Halloween looks like!!


 AS, I agree with groucho 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  I'm in !


----------



## atomicsmoke

gr0uch0 said:


> No wonder your kiddos were off in another room decorating eggs:  if this is Easter around your palace, atomic, I wonder what Halloween looks like!!   :jaw-dropping:
> 
> Looks good so far--I'm in for the rest!


Ha Ha. That"s a good one groucho. I am gonna borrow it if you don't mind.


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Looks like you're going to have some tasty lamb dishes. With the head stock are you going to make a stew or a soup?


----------



## gnatboy911

I'm in!


----------



## atomicsmoke

DS,
It will be soup finished with sour cream.


----------



## crankybuzzard

Yeah, I have to see how this one ends!


----------



## disco

What a great tradition and nice butchering!

Disco


----------



## atomicsmoke

Too busy with savoury dishes. We outsourced some of the deserts.













20170415_112249-1.jpg



__ atomicsmoke
__ Apr 15, 2017


----------



## actech

I'm in


----------



## atomicsmoke

Pascale bread ready for the oven.












20170415_130547-1.jpg



__ atomicsmoke
__ Apr 15, 2017






You can tell from that cross Christianity is not doing well today. Or it could be my mother-in-law getting old.


----------



## atomicsmoke

Getting hungry....time to try the smoked dried cured tenderloin . it's planned to be served on Easter Sunday, but you know....making sure it won't make people sick. 

Last night the egg crew used some smoked backfat to give eggs a shine. That awoke some cravings.













20170415_133742-1.jpg



__ atomicsmoke
__ Apr 15, 2017


----------



## atomicsmoke

Bread ready













20170415_142021-1.jpg



__ atomicsmoke
__ Apr 15, 2017


----------



## chilerelleno

I'm in for this, bring it!

Your marinade, I see,

Chopped Leeks
Onion
Celery
Garlic
Bay leaves
Peppercorns

Anything else in there?


----------



## gr0uch0

atomicsmoke said:


> Ha Ha. That"s a good one groucho. I am gonna borrow it if you don't mind.


By all means, feel free.  But I do want pictures at Halloween!!


----------



## chilerelleno

I've some butter, cream, salt and walnuts, just pass those brains my way and I'll take care of them for ya.


----------



## atomicsmoke

ChileRelleno said:


> I've some butter, cream, salt and walnuts, just pass those brains my way and I'll take care of them for ya.



Sorry man,

No can do. I will share anything from the Easter table except the brains and tongue.


----------



## atomicsmoke

ChileRelleno said:


> I'm in for this, bring it!
> 
> Your marinade, I see,
> 
> Chopped Leeks
> Onion
> Celery
> Garlic
> Bay leaves
> Peppercorns
> 
> Anything else in there?


Juniper berries and vinegar.


----------



## atomicsmoke

This is the stuffing for the rib/shoulder cut: chicken livers, hearts, gizzards, hard boiled eggs, herbs, green onion, lard, raw eggs, little bread.












20170415_154848.jpg



__ atomicsmoke
__ Apr 15, 2017






Lamb organs are normally used but that would be too much. More about those later.

After stuffing












20170415_161219-1.jpg



__ atomicsmoke
__ Apr 15, 2017







In the oven, basted with its own juices and red wine. A few good hours. You get this.












20170415_180829_HDR-1.jpg



__ atomicsmoke
__ Apr 15, 2017


----------



## atomicsmoke

Easter ham going into the pot












20170415_151030-1.jpg



__ atomicsmoke
__ Apr 15, 2017


----------



## atomicsmoke

Lamb organs: heart, lungs, spleen, liver. Cooked and cubed for a haggis like dish.












20170415_174754-1.jpg



__ atomicsmoke
__ Apr 15, 2017






Stuffing after mixing.












20170415_175438.jpg



__ atomicsmoke
__ Apr 15, 2017







Caul fat ia normally used for casing, but it seems old school butchery is dead around here. I used a beef bung.












20170415_180548.jpg



__ atomicsmoke
__ Apr 15, 2017


----------



## gr0uch0

atomicsmoke said:


> Lamb organs: heart, lungs, spleen, liver. Cooked and cubed.
> 
> These are for a haggis like dish.
> 
> Caul fat ia normally used for casing, but it seems old school butchery is dead around here. I used a beef bung.


You damn near lost me at "haggis", but I'm holding on by a thread...


----------



## chilerelleno

atomicsmoke said:


> ChileRelleno said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm in for this, bring it!
> 
> Your marinade, I see,
> 
> Chopped Leeks
> Onion
> Celery
> Garlic
> Bay leaves
> Peppercorns
> 
> Anything else in there?
> 
> 
> 
> Juniper berries and vinegar.
Click to expand...

Water:Vinegar ratio?


----------



## chilerelleno

gr0uch0 said:


> atomicsmoke said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lamb organs: heart, lungs, spleen, liver. Cooked and cubed.
> 
> 
> These are for a haggis like dish.
> 
> 
> Caul fat ia normally used for casing, but it seems old school butchery is dead around here. I used a beef bung.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You damn near lost me at "haggis", but I'm holding on by a thread...   :rotflmao:
Click to expand...

He damn near lost me at _'Beef Bung'_, but...  I'm known to eat almost anything.


----------



## atomicsmoke

gr0uch0 said:


> You damn near lost me at "haggis", but I'm holding on by a thread...   :rotflmao:


You were warned....
No worries. The worst is over.


----------



## atomicsmoke

ChileRelleno said:


> Water:Vinegar ratio?


Couldn't tell you....a lot of water, little vinegar. A few tbs in that tub.


----------



## atomicsmoke

A family would normally cook one or the other (the stuffed lamb or organs stuffed in casing). They are both apetizers, served cold. But since the sofisticated side of the family can't be near lamb organs we do both.


----------



## atomicsmoke

Ham done cooking.












20170415_193825-1.jpg



__ atomicsmoke
__ Apr 15, 2017


----------



## pc farmer

I am for sure in on all of this.

Lookin great.


----------



## gr0uch0

OK, the ham brought me back in and off the haggis/bung ledge...looks bueno.

BTW, I kept looking at this photo, atomic, and couldn't remember what it reminded me of:













20170414_223525.jpg



__ atomicsmoke
__ Apr 14, 2017






Until now:  hello, Harvey Dent.













20110713_scars-6-twoface.nocrop.w560.h670.jpg



__ gr0uch0
__ Apr 15, 2017


----------



## atomicsmoke

The lamb organ dish












20170416_101833-1.jpg



__ atomicsmoke
__ Apr 16, 2017


















20170416_102048-1.jpg



__ atomicsmoke
__ Apr 16, 2017


















20170416_102713-1.jpg



__ atomicsmoke
__ Apr 16, 2017


----------



## dirtsailor2003

atomicsmoke said:


> The lamb organ dish
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20170416_101833-1.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ atomicsmoke
> __ Apr 16, 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20170416_102048-1.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ atomicsmoke
> __ Apr 16, 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20170416_102713-1.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ atomicsmoke
> __ Apr 16, 2017



Is that horseradish?


----------



## atomicsmoke

Yes, DS. My sinuses are clear like a whistle now.


----------



## actech

The organ thing actually looks good, I would try it if it was around but doubt I'd make it.


----------



## chilerelleno

atomicsmoke said:


> The lamb organ dish
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20170416_101833-1.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ atomicsmoke
> __ Apr 16, 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20170416_102048-1.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ atomicsmoke
> __ Apr 16, 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20170416_102713-1.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ atomicsmoke
> __ Apr 16, 2017


Gorgeous piece of food... POINT!
Shame so many people would find it revolting.


----------



## atomicsmoke

It actually tastes very mild. Was a small lamb, the "gamey" taste comes with age. The herbs also blend nicely with the hint of lamb taste.


----------



## atomicsmoke

The last lamb dish of this holiday: smoked then roasted leg of lamb. Aiming for almost "pulled" finish (not rare/medium like most here like).












20170416_123345.jpg



__ atomicsmoke
__ Apr 16, 2017






Rosemary, garlic powder, salt, pepper, paprika.












20170416_123329.jpg



__ atomicsmoke
__ Apr 16, 2017






Glue












20170416_123440.jpg



__ atomicsmoke
__ Apr 16, 2017


















20170416_124557.jpg



__ atomicsmoke
__ Apr 16, 2017


----------



## atomicsmoke

We will also be trying this french ham i've been working on: noix de jambon.












20170416_115402.jpg



__ atomicsmoke
__ Apr 16, 2017


----------



## atomicsmoke

Backyard dafodils.












20170416_131628-1.jpg



__ atomicsmoke
__ Apr 16, 2017


----------



## atomicsmoke

Charcuterie board taking shape.












20170416_142045-1.jpg



__ atomicsmoke
__ Apr 16, 2017






Prosciutto (bottom) is store bought.


----------



## atomicsmoke

Cooked ham, lamb organs dish, fresh cheese.












20170416_142112-1.jpg



__ atomicsmoke
__ Apr 16, 2017


----------



## chilerelleno

atomicsmoke said:


> Charcuterie board taking shape.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20170416_142045-1.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ atomicsmoke
> __ Apr 16, 2017


I just gorged on leftovers from yesterday's BBQ lunch,  but I'd hit that like Babe Ruth hitting a home run... Another Point.


----------



## chilerelleno

atomicsmoke said:


> Cooked ham, lamb organs dish, fresh cheese.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20170416_142112-1.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ atomicsmoke
> __ Apr 16, 2017


Tell me you make your own cheese too...


----------



## atomicsmoke

ChileRelleno said:


> Tell me you make your own cheese too...


As much as i would like to i have to disapoint you.


----------



## geezer

Awesome!!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I've finally gotten my wife and youngest boy to eat lamb chops. They might go for the whole roasted lamb even, but the wife would absolutely bail out if she saw that head.


----------



## atomicsmoke

I said that Easter is lamb centric at my house. Is also about accomodating all tastes.

Not everyone likes lamb head soup












20170416_173504.jpg



__ atomicsmoke
__ Apr 16, 2017






So we also made duck carcass soup












20170416_173609.jpg



__ atomicsmoke
__ Apr 16, 2017


----------



## atomicsmoke

The stuffed lamb sliced












20170416_154728-1.jpg



__ atomicsmoke
__ Apr 17, 2017


----------



## atomicsmoke

Lamb leg after 3h of cherry smoke going into the oven. Two smoked turkey legs ride along for folks who don't eat lamb.












20170416_164139-1.jpg



__ atomicsmoke
__ Apr 17, 2017


----------



## atomicsmoke

Lamb and turkey legs done.












20170416_191252-1.jpg



__ atomicsmoke
__ Apr 17, 2017


















20170416_190837-1.jpg



__ atomicsmoke
__ Apr 17, 2017


















20170416_191640-1.jpg



__ atomicsmoke
__ Apr 17, 2017


----------



## shyzabrau

Sigh. Threads like this are humbling. I have so much left to learn and accomplish.

I must use it as inspiration to reach new heights and not as a reminder of my inadequecy!!


----------



## atomicsmoke

We didn't outsource all the deserts: walnut and poppy seed rolls.












20170416_203722-1.jpg



__ atomicsmoke
__ Apr 17, 2017


----------



## HalfSmoked

Seeing all this food of tradition takes me back to another time of younger days and some family feast I've seen. The organ loaf reminds me of souse and I could easily handle that. Point to you for a fine post and for carrying on family traditions.







Warren


----------



## atomicsmoke

Thank you Warren. Some dishes were redundant and not traditional (duck soup, turkey).


----------



## atomicsmoke

Forgot to say I cooked the lamb leg (covered) to 185. It was almost "pulling". Considering i had to please both folks who like juicy lamb (medium) and those who only eat fully cooked meats i am happy with the result. Tender and not too dry.


----------



## crazymoon

AS, What a collection of culinary Easter delights in this post! Some fine treats from the desserts, the bread,soups and the lamb etc. All I can say is WOW !


----------



## atomicsmoke

Thank you CM. Some hardwork to put all these on the table, but it's worth the sweat to keep traditions alive.


----------



## crankybuzzard

Hey, ya know, we just met, and this may seem weird, but can I come live with you?   I can clean animals and cook stuff!

Holy crap!  All of that looks wonderful!


----------



## atomicsmoke

CrankyBuzzard said:


> Hey, ya know, we just met, and this may seem weird, but can I come live with you?   I can clean animals and cook stuff!
> 
> Holy crap!  All of that looks wonderful!


Absolutely. Just bring some of that great Texas beef.


----------



## crankybuzzard

atomicsmoke said:


> Absolutely. Just bring some of that great Texas beef.



Heh!  That's a tempting offer


----------



## atomicsmoke

I also found the thymus amongst the organs. Cooked it with the brains.

Poached first to firm up. Trimmed some bits.












20170418_200216-1.jpg



__ atomicsmoke
__ Apr 18, 2017






Breaded with ground walnut and flaxseed ; and egg.












20170418_201708-1.jpg



__ atomicsmoke
__ Apr 18, 2017






Crunchy on the outside soft on the inside.












20170418_201733-1.jpg



__ atomicsmoke
__ Apr 18, 2017







Love this stuff. Gotta make it more often.


----------



## chilerelleno

atomicsmoke said:


> I also found the thymus amongst the organs. Cooked it with the brains.
> 
> Love this stuff. Gotta make it more often.


All the various sweetbreads are wonderful and it's shame they're typically not even for sale.


----------



## atomicsmoke

And to conclude Easter 2017...a terrine from leftovers.
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/261569/noahs-ark-terrine#post_1695581


----------



## webpoppy8

Can I venture to guess you're of Greek heritage?


----------



## atomicsmoke

webpoppy8 said:


> Can I venture to guess you're of Greek heritage?


You would be wrong.


----------



## webpoppy8

I know some Greeks who go through the whole lamb like that.


----------



## atomicsmoke

It's done like that throughout Eastern and Southeastern Europe. I am from Transylvania (Romania).


----------



## ab canuck

Well Atomic I just read through this thread and wow.......  That's amazing the things you have done with the lamb.... That is A Definite point....

 I work with a couple Geologists from Romania who introduced me to Mititei sausages, we actually just made our own last week and turned out great. But now I am getting some ideas for the lamb dishes....... Thx.


----------



## atomicsmoke

Canuck,

I saw your sausagemaking adventure with Opa. Great thread.
Mititiei are excellent grill fare. I wonder if you used sheep meat and bone broth in the mix?


----------



## ab canuck

We used Lamb, Pork and venison,  Our red meat is always Moose, Elk or venison. We very seldom buy any beef, I may try it with the next batch. I have not found any recipes using a broth for this sausage and the one I was given used water/ club soda. Do you do something different or just substitute the broth for the liquid part? Thx for comment. Charlie


----------

